# Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!!



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

im not sure if this is a repost or not. but here is what a buddy of mine just passed on to me. 
if it works it'll be awesome
http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=24810


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (jhayesvw)*

People have been doing one-off's for awhile. It'll be exciting if these can be mass produced and offered at a price point that ensures lots of sales.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (DieGTi)*

Right on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (BLSport)*

Just when I am in the market for SEM.








Anyone know anyone using this???


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (smokeymountaindub)*

Look over in the 16v forum for a guy making close to 600 whp.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (smokeymountaindub)*

lugnuts is most reputable if you're seriously looking to purschase.


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_lugnuts is most reputable if you're seriously looking to purschase.

He is a very straight up guy and wont steer anyone wrong, I highly recommend working with him!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Lag)*

i would have snatched up one of these "ecu's" if i didnt just go obd2 on my car/vin #. 
we have STRICT emissions here. must pass readiness and no cel, no codes stored.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (jhayesvw)*

that looks sick, great price too


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (2doorV6)*

anybody knows the pricing on these? i still havent gotten my software and fueling done for my vrt that im rebuilding and will love to have 1 of these if its affordable and easy to hook up...
thanks


----------



## nwvwgli (Aug 18, 2007)

so dialed.......vrt's are gonna be commming to a town near you lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i would have snatched up one of these "ecu's" if i didnt just go obd2 on my car/vin #. 
we have STRICT emissions here. must pass readiness and no cel, no codes stored.

could always use this and then the one day you need to go to inspection plug stock ecu back in to pass.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (bonesaw)*

bump
lugnuts is a great guy been at the tuning game for a while
I'd buy S##t in a bag if he made it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Corradokcid)*

Wow, thanks. Whoops, lunch is over. Let me go prepare today's shipments....


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_
I'd buy S##t in a bag if he made it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now that's an endorsement!!!








He should put that on stickers... or his business cards.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts on vwsport* »_<<<There are 3 ways to tune the Lugtronic/Plugtronic ecu: 
1) Megatune: 
Megatune is a great program. I modified the tuning screens a fair amount, to organize the menu and functions and I use more easily understood terminology. Also the Help windows contain useful setup and tuning information. 
2) VEMS GUI (Graphic User Interface): 
This is new and not 100% debugged yet, it is different looking with nice gauges and "tings of that sort". Also it makes it easy to upload firmware, but you wont have to do that when buying from me. 
3) Manual "Geek Mode" with keyboard, no laptop required: 
You can tune in hex with a PC keyboard and the LCD display screen.>>>

id post this on vwsport but im too lazy to create an account there too. this is tuneable using the normal megasquirt tuning program and is plug and play with the existing harness/sensors? could you PM me with an approx price for a ECM setup for a dizzy vr6? ive been looking into going MS but this looks really nice as well


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (crazysccrmd)*

Pm sent. 
ive been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Lugtronic, plugtronic....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (crazysccrmd)*

if i understood his email correctly (from lugnuts) it just plugs in to our existing ecu wiring and uses the stock sensor but with no Maf... it comes with 22 or 44psi map... 
awesome stuff!!! got to save up quick and get this in 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to lugtronics!







its about time...










_Modified by PjS860ct at 12:50 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*

if you didnt already see here are the pics


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am a bit confussed about this? Does this required a wiring harness like most stand alones? Or do you simply remove your ECU and plug this in? For some reason I would believe you would need a new wiring harness for certain sensors?







What is the going rate on the OBDII Vr6 deal?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (stofficer2)*

This unit is a full plug and play ECU to your existing harness. the unit pictured shows the extras on the one side. For wideband and tuning cable.


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (bonesaw)*

I might go with this instead of C2 then...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (stofficer2)*

just remember that you will still have to find a tuner in your area and have your car tuned... dyno or street tune...







or if you know how things works then you can also tune the car yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:08 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*

This is on my "to get list"...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_just remember that you will still have to find a tuner in your area and have your car tuned... dyno or street tune...







or if you know how things works then you can also tune the car yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:08 AM 7-7-2008_

very good point not to forget!!!! the ecu will have a base map to get you up and running, but still needs fine tuning. if kevins not in youre area, you need to find a tuner that is competent!


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (turbodub)*

Props to Lugnuts !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_anybody knows the pricing on these? 

???
Went to the lugnuts site, no info availible....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (V.R.Lvr)*

he is working on putting all the info in his website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can IM or email him for info and prices...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*

i am eager to see this in action. 
Kevin, where in PA are you?


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i am eager to see this in action. 
Kevin, where in PA are you? 

i know he isnt eager to see you or that slow car of yours. haha. 
he is around new cumberland PA.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (punk rock kiel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *britneypork929* »_
i know he isnt eager to see you or that slow car of yours. haha. 
he is around new cumberland PA. 

just look at the SN of the last poster folks. nuff said.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Noobercorn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

my car will be at waterfest, however i am not running a plug and play ecu. mine is wired as a full standalone. still the same ecu.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (bonesaw)*

Anything for the MKIV's or R32?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

The specs look amazing, and Lugnuts has been a respected user on here for many many years!
I love the concept, however it worries me that they used RS-232 connectors. I'd be worried about it being weather proof.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Fugee)*

Now I need a buyer for my megasquirt.








I was gonna see if Kevin would do my tuning regardless of which standalone I end up with, Kevin did my friend Brian Haenszel's shiz and holy crap that car scared me.......and to think my car will be faster than his gives me a pucker factor I could only dream about.
I've been following Kev's customers for some time and they all seem very pleased.
The full article says info will be on his website *soon.* 
p.s. I have a 55-pin aviation grade connector I'd like used on this.....since my donor car is a mkII. Is this possible?



_Modified by PBWB at 6:58 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PBWB)*

guys, pm kevin with specific questions, on the ecu. as far as i know right now there is not a plug and play for the mk4, basically because of the connectors on the stock ECU. bosch has a hold on them because they still produce new ecus. or something of the sort. but again pm kevin!


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (turbodub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_guys, pm kevin with specific questions, on the ecu. as far as i know right now there is not a plug and play for the mk4, basically because of the connectors on the stock ECU. bosch has a hold on them because they still produce new ecus. or something of the sort. but again pm kevin!

congrats todd on the 600 
pm sent to kevin


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (bdcoombs)*

If this is available for a R32 soon, I will buy it for sure.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (DarkSideGTI)*

bump for http://www.lugtronic.com/ can wait to buy mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i think the best thing of the website is his old school glasses. those will forever be remembered. how dare you sell out and get a new pair kevin. 


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:41 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

wow, this thread took off.
props for what looks like a tuning ecu. with easy hookup.
it looks like it will get rid of the crazy rewiring that scares so many people away from stand alone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sign me up. this is exactly what i was waiting for.
props to Kevin.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (Fugee)*

i'm super interested in this. was reading the vwsport forum and found this is a sure fire thing. very promising. now how much and how can i get one for my up and coming VR-T???


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_i'm super interested in this. was reading the vwsport forum and found this is a sure fire thing. very promising. now how much and how can i get one for my up and coming VR-T???

pm lugnuts or email him


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (turbodub)*

Any updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (benzivr6)*

he has systems available but i would contact him first. shoot him an email and he'll answer pretty quickly. as soon as i have the funds available i'm in there like swimwear


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (WolfzGangVR6)*

just placed my order yesterday on their website... now just waiting for a reply call from him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







im sure he is pretty busy


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*

how much is it, i dont see any prices on the website


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (98rzvr6)*

$1400 for the plug and play ECU.. it's on the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_$1400 for the plug and play ECU.. it's on the website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah your right, it would help if i would have gone on the right web site lol, 1400 is not bad at all i think


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (98rzvr6)*

off topic but...
How do I break-in the clutch with the Plug and Play Ecu UN-TUNED??? and just have a base map for the 630cc injectors... (clutch is ClutchNet 6 puck sprung with x2 pressure plate)
thanks
paolo


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_off topic but...
How do I break-in the clutch with the Plug and Play Ecu UN-TUNED??? and just have a base map for the 630cc injectors... (clutch is ClutchNet 6 puck sprung with x2 pressure plate)
thanks
paolo









put the car in 1st gear and let of the clutch!! and go drive it but take it easy on it. with the base map it should drive fine, just dont boost the crap out of it!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (turbodub)*

Nice rainbow. I just IMed him the same thing basically. 
I used to just preload the clutch against the brake a few times, and then hit the track.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (lugnuts)*

It's a puck clutch, the break in is the burnout.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Nice rainbow. I just IMed him the same thing basically. 
I used to just preload the clutch against the brake a few times, and then hit the track.

haha thanks!! new lugtronic slogan
Lugtronic ecu's we http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

That's awesome! 
Hmmm....


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Keeps this up there


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It's a puck clutch, the break in is the burnout.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug and Play stand alone for 2.0 and Vr6s?? look!! (sp_golf)*

mine should be coming in anytime now







... 

(edit) maybe next week...

















_Modified by PjS860ct at 6:09 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Just seen this and I am seriously impressed








You guys are in for a treat. Having full control of the tune is where it's at these days. YOU decide how the engine runs, not the ECU or your tuner.
The ability to run Low or high impedance injectors in this price range is unheard of. That is Pectel SQ6 and MoTeC M800 territory, and they cost 1000s!!
No need for bulky off board drivers (such as the AEM) if you want to run low impeadance injectors.
Internal coil amps (or non amped) too, which gives you the freedom to run a wide variety of coils or DIS modules.
The specs don't mention closed loop control or lambda target maps, but if they are included aswell, then it will even self tune for you!
I wish I'd seen this sooner!



_Modified by kevhayward at 2:44 AM 8-22-2008_


----------

